# Baller en whiteboard



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

lolthetitle.

So, Baller passed away on Sunday, and its been a sad week. My roommate and I had random drawings on our hallway board, so we've decided to memorialize him instead <3










I miss my bestest little friend :'( He was a wonderful soul and I can be only thankful I got the time I did with him <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is beautiful, Alyssa.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Alyssa. He was one of my favorite fish.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, Teresa, thanks Eda. Poor kid :c


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

awww.. I am sorry to hear you lost him. That is a beautiful thing you did and a VERY lovely pictre yous drew of him. May he rest in pease <3


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aw, so sorry he is gone! Is he your avatar?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't know he passed :'( I'm sorry Alyssa. That is such a beautiful memorial to him <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. No, hes not in my avatar atm, that's Svedka. I want to change it but its a pain to find the picture that I want. Wroo.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry Alyssa. That is a gorgeous picture. RIP Baller, you were such an awesome, gorgeous fish.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies :c


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww Alyssa I'm sorry ;___;. I know he meant a lot to you. <3 
That's such a cute drawing.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, he certainly did. I miss him every day :'(


----------

